# Transfers paper for leather shoes



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried to use digital transfers on leather sneakers? I'm trying to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cris, I guess not. Looks like you may be an adventurer and blaze a trail. How were you thinking of going about it?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

print a color transfer, cut to desire measurement, and apply it to shoe.

I'm thinking there is a media for leather on the versacamm or maybe sublimation.
But the issue that concerns me is sticking to the shoe and sealant to protect it.

Any of other thoughts?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I definitely think pigment is out, which I think we agree, it's not on your list. I was also wondering about sub dye. Would the leather take the gas in?

Would vinyl work? There are adhesives, I think. 

I have seen images applied to canvas sneakers, and they were also sealed afterward (can't remember with what). If someone here does canvas sneakers, I wonder if the same sealant would work for you.

What kind of image would you like to apply? How many colors?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

There was a guy selling Nike Boots with Sean Taylor on them. I'm trying
to figure out how he did it.. Of course he shouldn't tell me. (smile)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know why not. Without a license to use Sean Taylor's image, you won't be able to sell yours.

Okay, I have no idea who Sean Taylor is, but if he's famous, you'll need permission to reproduce him. 

So, back to the process. Did you do searches on the forum for transferring to leather? Is there anything out there, at all?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

oh i didn't have plans to use Sean Taylor image. I was more concerned about the process used.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Why would pigment be out exactly?

And how would you press it to a shoe? I mean... just smoosh your shooe against the heatplate with your hands? Cause you cant just smash it under the thing like you can with a shirt. lol.

The shoe would have to be relatively flat wouldnt it?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

hatpress???? would that work?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, I also thought... Ya know... I have this other thread going on with Chani and he has a thread going on about Iron-All Dark... He describes the stuff as very RUBBER like.. I believe he even equivalated it to that of chewing gum. I wonder if this could be a way to go about it at all.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I hat press is kind of the shape of a hat... Seems you would need a plate that was shaped like a... well, like a shoe.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I read somewhere that someone uses a heatgun? I'm trying to brainstorm and find out how to accomplish the task.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah.. for sure... Me too. I have shoes I have made but they are with paint. Not great for reproducing....

Another question would be what kind of shoe and where on the shoe..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL. Alright, first, Chani is a girl. Don't worry, even with my name, I was called "bro" yesterday by someone. It happens.

I would think pigment would be out b/c pigment heat transfer papers adhere to cotton, and nothing about leather relates to cotton in my mind.

Sub dye turns to gas under heat, so I wondered in the leather would allow the dye to incorporate in itself.

I think it 'could' be possible to get a sneaker under a press if stuffed with mouse pads, propped in the right position, and as long as the leather doesn't burn. It's all an experiment at this point it seems.

I'm not one to give up without trying first.

If a press won't lend itself, there is always a hand iron. Not the highest temp out there, but would be able to be handled easier, giving if the shoe has any ribbing from layers of leather.

Ironall dark is transfer paper for dark colored shirts made of cotton or cotton blends, and it has a plasticky hand. 

Stix, if you are able to get any of these products to work successfully, I think you will have an interesting thread here.

And a hat press may work. Your at the stage where anything is possible until proven not possible.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Chani is a woman? My gosh i've been thrown off this whole time... SORRY CHANI IF YOU SEE THIS.... and if she doesnt.. then everyone else, shhhhhh! lol.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

My Gosh, Stix, it seems the answer has been under my finger tips the whole time:

Please read on:
(and sorry, I had no idea..)


Detailed Description :*JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper*

Click here to watch a YouTube video about Jet-Pro SofStretch! 

Building on Neenah Paper's reputation for inkjet printable transfer papers, Neenah has studied the market and defined the opportunities to improve their products.

_JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper_ is a new product using the newest technology. It was created to combine the look and feel of screen printing with the ease of desktop printing.
The new product has excellent hand for cotton, poly and blends. 
The colors are vivid and the coating holds ink for maximum color saturation. 
The product has great washability. The hand actually improves with washing. Fifteen or more washes with good color retention and no bursts or cracks are expected. 
*This is our first product for both hot and cold peel.*

In addition, JET-PRO SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper works with almost any ink jet printer, even the very inexpensive models. *It can be used on* sweatshirts, *leather*, veneers and many other surfaces. This product is designed for light color fabrics and can be used by both the commercial shirt producer and as an easy-to-use product in art studios and cottage industries.



Dear Stix,
Jetpro is available at Coastal Business Supply as well as New Milford Paper. Both preferred vendors here, if you click on view offers, the bottom of the page shows member discounts. Depending on discount and shipping, or any sales promotion, either one could be cheaper at the moment than the other. Coastal's list price is lower to start. 

Good luck, I hope you go forward with the testing. Jetpro is for Pigment Ink, so, haha, live and learn. Please let me know if you do this and what the results are. It's possible I may dig up and old leather sneak myself. Good luck!!!!


----------

